# Facebook app on the market now says my device is not compatible.



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm not sure if Facebook is the only app with this issue but when I search for it in the market now it says its not compatible with my device and wont even let me download it. Anyone else with this issue?

I already have Facebook installed but I seen on another thread that the new update doesn't fc anymore and you don't need fake GPS anymore. Also, it looks nicer. So, when I try to update it in the market I get this incompatible message...

Thoughts?


----------



## hpotter (Oct 20, 2011)

Facebook app still has issues where opening an image hides the control bar and you cannot go back. Does anyone have a solution for this?


----------



## KaliKot (Nov 13, 2011)

hpotter said:


> Facebook app still has issues where opening an image hides the control bar and you cannot go back. Does anyone have a solution for this?


Hold power button and use back button from there? Or install button savior


----------



## vmax711 (Nov 1, 2011)

new facebook now nulls the use of fake gps! yaay


----------



## thomas1097 (Oct 15, 2011)

Does anyone get the message in the market where it says your device is not compatible when you search for the Facebook app????


----------



## Kisses99 (Nov 23, 2011)

Try friendcaster, I think it's better than the facebook app.


----------



## ndinfla (Aug 28, 2011)

Installed it this am. No issues at this point. Btw this was installed thru the market.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## rvpartsguy (Jun 10, 2011)

Latest Facebook version installed and works fine on my Touchpad


----------

